# "Hut to Hut" hike( Presidentials)



## NHhiker (Dec 29, 2004)

i am looking to plan a hike in the presidentials. but i cant seem to find information on it. the hike , i have been told is called hut to hut. we will be hiking in june.can anyone point me to a site or give me some information on it. any information would be appreciated. i need mostly trail information, like where to stay, how long it is, what towns are around, what shelters are there to stay in, where to start and end and an other useful info.

thanks


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Dec 29, 2004)

What kind of info are you looking for?

http://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/whites/
http://www.mountwashington.org/weather/index.php


----------



## Stephen (Dec 30, 2004)

When in doubt, try ellozy's site!  

http://home.earthlink.net/~ellozy/presidential-traverse.html


----------



## David Metsky (Dec 30, 2004)

There's lots of info online about hiking in the Presidentials, but if you have specific questions there are folks here and at Views from the Top who can give you more detailed advice.

Are you interested in winter or summer hikes?

 -dave-


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 4, 2005)

Details Please???

A White Mountain Guide published by the AMC & available I'm sure on-line from them or EMS & other places is a must.  Maps in the WMG are super also.

When are you planning to go? Winter, summer, Spring or fall
How far?  With a name like NHhiker, I assume you do some hiking.
Day Hike or overnight?

I've been once or twice or 12 or 20 times.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 4, 2005)

You are asking about a relatively large, broad, and dangerous area (in summer and winter).     

Pick up an AMC White Mountain Guide, or visit the White Mountain Server Page, and do your homework.  Be prepared before you head up there as well!


----------



## sp1936 (Jan 11, 2005)

Consider hooking up with an organized hike, rather than trying to plan your own. The NH chapter of the AMC runs a hike every July called, appropriately, the Presidential Range Hike, or PRH.

http://www.amc-nh.org/

Steve


----------

